# Chino 7/19/04 ~ 2/14/15



## ina1032 (Jan 28, 2015)

So much for a happy Valentine's day. :'-(
Chino is the one on the right.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Chino, you'll be around in Spirit...
Now you're Free at The Bridge, sweet boy....
You'll have lots of company there...
I know your momma will miss you...


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

ina, my heart goes out to you and your brood. may all the sweet memories of your dear chino comfort you at this time and forever. there is never a good day for us to lose our sweeties. i lost one of mine on new years day last year. lucy will be there at the rainbow bridge along with all the other furbabies who have passed to greet your chino with open paws and lots of toys! :heart


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful kitty he was.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am really sorry about your kitty. He was a handsome boy.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss. I know from your other threads what a tough time Chino and you have had trying to sort his health. He was a truly loved boy and he knew that. He will have left you with many happy memories and I hope you can find comfort in thos in the future


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

View attachment 81442


I am so sorry. What a sad day that turned out be for you.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Chino, rest in peace dear kitty, you were loved well.
Gentle hugs for you in your grief


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry ina. What a sweet little boy - he knows how much he's missed and how much you will always love him. Hugs to you.


----------

